# Al·lot / Harlot



## TraductoraPobleSec

Obro aquest fil perquè ha sortit el tema aquí: panjabigator i com que se'n va una mica de la qüestió original...

A veure, explicava a Panjabigator què volia dir "al·lotet" i, de pas, li he comentat que m'havien dit que compartia arrel etimològica amb la paraula anglesa harlot. A la Dixie! li ha sobtat molt, llavors me n'he volgut assegurar a l'Alcover Moll i sí que és cert: 

Etim.: _al·lot _és la forma moderna de l'ant. _arlot, _deguda a l'assimilació de les líquides (cfr. les pronúncies balears _pal·lar _per _parlar, dul·lo _per _dur-lo, _etc.). Sobre l'etimologia primitiva, V. arlot.

*ARLOT *_m. _ant. 
|| *1. *Home vil, de mala vida;*2. *Noi; cast. _muchacho. _Var. ort. moderna: _al·lot._
Etim.: l'origen de _arlot _és avui desconegut; trobam formes paral·leles en el prov. _arlot, _fr. ant. _herlot, _cast. _arlote, _it. _arlotto, _*ingl. *_*harlot*, _però per explicar-ne l'origen ens veiem limitats a suposar una arrel _arl_- o _harl_-, probablement d'origen fràncic: cf. M. Delbouille en «Etymologica Walther von Wartburg» 167-185.

Doncs, res, només era dir-vos això!


----------



## Dixie!

Gràcies per aquest fil, TPS, i per la recerca. Sí que em va sobtar, perquè no ho havia sentit mai però d'altra banda vaig pensar que podia ser possible degut a la influència de l'anglès en el balear, sobretot a Menorca. En fi, gràcies de nou, m'encanta descobrir coses relacionades amb els orígens de les paraules. Mercès!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> no ho havia sentit mai però d'altra banda vaig pensar que podia ser possible degut a la influència de l'anglès en el balear, sobretot a Menorca.


 
Dixie! Bon dia. Entenc que en aquest cas no hi té res a veure la influència anglesa. _Al·lot_ es fa servir tant a Mallorca com a Menorca (penso que a Eivissa els nois són _boixos_) i que ve de la paraula _arlot_.

Apa, adéu


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

A Menorca hi ha alguns anglicismes que no hi són a les altres illes (ni països catalans, per cert), ja que va ser una colònia britànica fins fa just un segle. Altres mots són boínder (finestra), letuga (enciam), etc.

Un _al·lot_ és un noi, o un nen gran, els enfants petits s'escriuen _fillet _(i es pronuncia _fiet_).

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Bon dia.
> 
> A Menorca hi ha alguns anglicismes que no hi són a les altres illes (ni països catalans, per cert), ja que va ser una colònia britànica fins fa just un segle. Altres mots són boínder (finestra), letuga (enciam), etc.
> 
> Un _al·lot_ és un noi, o un nen gran, els enfants petits s'escriuen _fillet _(i es pronuncia _fiet_).
> 
> Salut!


 
A mi em sona que a Mallorca i al País Valencià (i suposo que també a les terres de l'Ebre) enciam és _lletuga_. _Guix_ a Menorca és _xolc_ (no sé si s'escriu així) i ampolla és _bòtil_. Ets menorquina, Chics?


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi em sona que a Mallorca i al País Valencià (i suposo que també a les terres de l'Ebre) enciam és _lletuga_.



No, a les Terres de l'Ebre diem enciam


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ets menorquina, Chics?


 
Els meus pares, però parlen català de Barcelona desde fa anys... i quan tornen a la seva illa, el Menorquí antic de fa anys! Jo mai no he viscut allà. Ho dic per que potser hi ha expressions que aporto que ja no s'utilitzen.


----------



## ajohan

I parlant de l'etimologia, seria interessant saber si la palabra anglesa 'cul de sac' (carrer sense sortida) ve del francès o del català. I posats a parlar de coses d'aquestes, per què es pronuncia la palabra anglesa 'yacht' igual que 'iot' en català? Tindrà a veure amb la ocupació de Menorca? (Em refereixo als dos casos).


----------



## Dixie!

Tenia entès que cul-de-sac venia del català.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'ha arribat aquesta info al meu correu i com que té relació amb aquest fil, voilà:

*arlot*  (_m_)*1*  El qui viu a costa d’una dona prostituïda; macarró. 
*2*  Noi, bordegàs, minyó. 
*3* *rei arlot*  Als segles XIII i XIV, oficial existent a València i en d’altres ciutats de la corona catalanoaragonesa encarregat del govern i de la inspecció dels bordells.[Etimologia — D’origen incert, mot sobretot del català antic (en el sentit d’«home o noi de mala vida»), que sembla imitat del francès antic _arlot_, _herlot_, també d’origen incert. El mot _al·lot_ té aquest mateix origen.]Tens uns ullets d’infant malalt.
Pel que fa als meus, són ulls d’*arlot*.

Léo Ferré, «L’edat d’or» (versió de Xavier Ribalta, al disc _Xavier Ribalta canta Léo Ferré_, 2001)


----------



## chics

ajohan said:


> I parlant de l'etimologia, seria interessant saber si la palabra anglesa 'cul de sac' (carrer sense sortida) ve del francès o del català. I posats a parlar de coses d'aquestes, per què es pronuncia la palabra anglesa 'yacht' igual que 'iot' en català?


 
*Cul-de-sac* ve del francès, i la paraula *iot* la vam inventar els catalans a partir de com sonava el mot anglès. El mateix van fer els castellans, que van decidir que *yate* era el que més s'asemblava, que es poguès pronunciar (sense *t* final, per això la *e*) i complís les normes.

Per cert, els francesos també van ocupar Menorca (de fet tot Deu, els pobres...) però en canvi no n'ha quedat cap resta lingüística.


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

He preguntat a uns quants menorquins sobre la paraula _al·lot_ i tots m'han dit que res a veure amb els anglesos, que és una paraula _de tota la vida_ i que_ prova de que no és anglesa és que també l'empren a Mallorca i les Pitiuses_. *:-S*

També m'han comentat coses com que moltes paraules_ de s'illa_ són més _catalanes_ i _autèntiques_ que les del continent... i d'altres que no reproduiré, hehe. 

Peò de bon rotllo, eh?


----------



## chics

> _Guix_ a Menorca és _xolc_ (no sé si s'escriu així) i ampolla és _bòtil_.


Umf, sembla que _bòtil_ tampoc és d'origen anglès... Però si, havent més opcions, al final han optat per la més semblant a l'anglès, certa influència sí que n'hi ha, oi?

En fi, el Tamen, al fil del "botellón" ha penjat aquest interessant article que diu:





> A Menorca és l'única paraula emprada amb el significat d'ampolla, sigui del tipus que sigui. Per la seva proximitat amb l'anglès _bottle_ és creença generalitzada que _bòtil_ és un dels tants anglicismes deguts a la dominació anglesa. Però això és molt poc problable, perquè el mot és d'ús tradicional a les altres illes. A Mallorca un bòtil és una ampolla gran ("botella ampla de coll estret i llarg" diu l'Alcover-Moll), tot i que és paraula que s'usa molt poc, pràcticament només en l'expressió _empinar el bòtil_.


----------



## dafne.ne

*"Cul-de-sac" és genuinament català*


----------

